# can a name be added on a turned pen



## rick112563 (Feb 8, 2006)

Has anyone put a name or logo on a 7mm or cigar style pen? I have a company that liked my pen but wanted the company name placed on them. I have seen wood burning stamps but didnt know if that would work. Any ideas that wont cost an arm and a leg. 
Thanks in advance guys
Rick


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Silk screening might be a possibility.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rick

I don't make pens but I would suggest using clear labels .
I have one on my computer that can put down any size or font on clear tape,the lables come in 1/4" wide to 3/4" and as long as you need them to be.
I also have a desktop machine that's about the same thing.

I think if you put it in place b/4 you put the finish on it will say in place.

see label maker below..
http://cgi.ebay.com/CASIO-PC-LABEL-...1042582QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Sealed-Casi...1012582QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Casio-XR-9X2s...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Casio-XR-9X2s...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


=========


rick112563 said:


> Has anyone put a name or logo on a 7mm or cigar style pen? I have a company that liked my pen but wanted the company name placed on them. I have seen wood burning stamps but didnt know if that would work. Any ideas that wont cost an arm and a leg.
> Thanks in advance guys
> Rick


----------



## LeeC (Apr 19, 2006)

I ran into an outfit at a craft show that had a laser system that would etch anything you wanted on a pen. This was a few years ago and I no longer have any information, but it was relatively inexpensive.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI LeeC

You just made me recall one I had, it was like a laser in a way, it had little green papers that you could type on or write on and you would press it on a item and it would mark the item with a part number or what every.

It cam with a transformer and pad holder for the green papers, you would put the chem.on the pad and just press it on...I'm not sure if it would on wood didn't ever try it that way, if I recall it was about 70.oo bucks for the kit..

====



LeeC said:


> I ran into an outfit at a craft show that had a laser system that would etch anything you wanted on a pen. This was a few years ago and I no longer have any information, but it was relatively inexpensive.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm not sure but I think wood turningz does laser writing for pens. Here is the link for them if you want to get in touch with them and ask. Or like Bj suggested seen it done on some of the pens. 

http://woodturningz.com/SlimlinePenKits.aspx


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I would definitely use a laser. I tried the plastic stick on and it didn't last 6 months.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Downunder there are many places that do laser engraving including on pens. I have actually watched a pen being laser engraved, exactly what was required was set-up in a standard computer in front of the customer, the pen was sat in a simple jig, things were switched and in seconds a name and logo were perfectly engraved. I think the one off price here is $5.00 per pen


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, the acid electro-etching system is for marking metals. The insulating properties of wood means it would not work. A small branding iron would work well, just the expense of a custom iron. The laser engraving method would be the best and most likely the cheapest alternative.


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

rick112563 said:


> Has anyone put a name or logo on a 7mm or cigar style pen? I have a company that liked my pen but wanted the company name placed on them. I have seen wood burning stamps but didnt know if that would work. Any ideas that wont cost an arm and a leg.
> Thanks in advance guys
> Rick


I have something called a "transfer tool" and the one I have is made by Lenk and I found it here - $12.95.  (sorry, I am too new to post urls, but I just put in a google search for Lenk transfer tool and that was the cheapest I found).

The trick to using this is that you have to print the name/logo out on a laser printer, and you must do it as a mirror image. I use CorelDraw, but you may even be able to do it in a word processing program. Anyway, once you print it out as a mirror image, then you use this "wood-burner-like" tool to transfer the image to the wood, then finish it to protect the image.

Hope it helps.

Phil


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I found out today that there is a local guy, working from his home who, in addition to Laser engraving wood, also engraves the pen clip for $3.00. When time permits I shall pay him a visit (with my camera of course) and post the results.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I must ask WHY,,, it's a item that will end in a jar in the window...with all the pens...and pencils ..I can't tell you how many I have in boxes ,most of them I have not used for years...and years... it's almost a lost art.. 


==========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Am I to assume Bj that the pens YOU make are not worthy of being treasured gifts like most forum members pens are, myself included. Only last week my daughter in law was very upset that she had misplaced the pen I had given her and was extremely grateful when I offered her a choice of a replacement.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry


hahahahahahahaha I knew that would get you going today   LOL


have a good day/night you old fart 

See I got the " T " in place  this time 

=======


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Just after posting the above, I received an email from friend John, showing two examples of his work which he had laser engraved. He tells me that prior to engraving, he seals the wood with shellac and after engraving puts some stain into the engraving.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Keep them coming Bj, I need a constant stimulant.

Signed...........one old fart to another


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

OK, just as long you keep taking your pills   

your mate in the states..


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

Harry I really like the timber in them boxs, Birds eye birl ?? and some kid of ash ?

These are just some of the timbers Iv been collecting very nice work they are.


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

HAHAHAHA! I don't know who to take a crack at first, Harry or BJ. I love you guys!

BJ, do any of those 4,789 homemade guide bushings double as a pen engraver?

Harry, if you engraved the letters "BJ" on a pen for Bob would you fall asleep halfway through and end up with only "B"?

I'm sorry, I HAD to. Good luck with your endeavor Rick.

By the way, Philland, I'm in Havelock about an hour away from you. Good to see you on here.

Josh the Marine


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

mountain monkey said:


> HAHAHAHA!
> 
> By the way, Philland, I'm in Havelock about an hour away from you. Good to see you on here.
> 
> Josh the Marine


You must be at Cherry Point. But I am not in Greenville, I am in Greensboro, about 4 hours from you.


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah, i read it again and realized it says Greensboro. Little further than Greensville, eh?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Just a final post showing what can be done with Laser engraving. This 350mm Jarrah clock made by friend John has the numbers also engraved. The inner and outer fancy work he did with a Robert Sorby texturing tool.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I emailed John to let me have prices for the Laser engraving and here is his reply.

Hi Harry,

The clocks cost $25 each to get all the text and numbers laser engraved onto them. I asked the laser engraving company today about the pens, and they cost $2.50 to get a company name or persons name engraved into the wood, or $1 each to engrave the black clips and fill with gold paint.

Cheers,

John


----------



## rick112563 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks guys for the information that was received I think the best way to go is as Harry said and find a place to engrave them around $3 not bad. One thing is for sure on this forum a person can always get answers to any and all questions. thanks to all
Rick


----------

